# Ritchey Zero System rear hub replacement cone



## markbeau

Hi, I have a Ritchey Zero System rear hub that has a bad left side cone. Does anyone know what replacement cone will work for that hub and also a distributor or reseller? Thanks very much.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

If you shoot me a picture of the hub and the part you're looking for, I can see if we have it here. If we do I have no problem sending it your way.


----------



## markbeau

*hub cone*

Hi Dave,
Thanks so much for getting back to me! Yes, I will forward a picture of the hub and the bad cone. Should I send them to a specific email address or just post them here?
Mark


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

just post them here.


----------



## markbeau

*pic of hub*

Hi Dave,

Here is the picture of the Ritchey Zero System rear hub, non-drive side (left) cone. I don't have the hub/wheel with me but did have the cone, so took a pic and am sending along per your request. I'll send a pic of the full hub/axle later.

Thanks again,


----------



## markbeau

*pics of Zero system Hub*

Hi DAve,

As a follow up to the cone picture I already posted, here are the pics of the actual Zero System Hub! Here's hoping you have a replacement cone!

Thanks for everything,
Mark


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

I looked around and unfortunately we no longer have that part here. It is a pretty standard cone that my warranty department says is readily available from most bike shops though. 



markbeau said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Here is the picture of the Ritchey Zero System rear hub, non-drive side (left) cone. I don't have the hub/wheel with me but did have the cone, so took a pic and am sending along per your request. I'll send a pic of the full hub/axle later.
> 
> Thanks again,


----------



## flinkazoid

Dave,
My zero system rear hub is starting to go a bit. Not sure if it is the bearings or the seals, it spins freely, however I can feel it stick in places. Any advice? Also I was going to try to rebuild this myself. Do you have any assembly manuals for this hub?


----------



## tmf

flinkazoid said:


> Dave,
> My zero system rear hub is starting to go a bit. Not sure if it is the bearings or the seals, it spins freely, however I can feel it stick in places. Any advice? Also I was going to try to rebuild this myself. Do you have any assembly manuals for this hub?


It could be a dry seal - check out the FAQ regarding noisy seals on rear hubs: rear hub seals

And here are links to service instructions for several hub types: Ritchey hub service info


----------



## flinkazoid

tmf said:


> It could be a dry seal - check out the FAQ regarding noisy seals on rear hubs: rear hub seals
> 
> And here are links to service instructions for several hub types: Ritchey hub service info


There is NO documentation on the Ritchey site for the ZeroSystem hub. Its an older hub, and I like it a lot, thats why I want to service it.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

flinkazoid said:


> There is NO documentation on the Ritchey site for the ZeroSystem hub. Its an older hub, and I like it a lot, thats why I want to service it.


Unfortunately we don't have any disassembly instructions for that hub anymore. Best thing I can suggest without physically checking it out is to bring it to a bike shop. Most of our wheel use standard bearings that most bike shops have readily available. If it's a bad bearing it can easily be fixed right there.


----------



## rjtbike

*Richey ZER System free hub*

I also have the same free hub that is going and wondering if Richey or another mfg has a replacement?

Thanks Ray


----------

